# Music for pigeons



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I use this lullaby before bed time to prepare Dulce and Bravito for a nice sleep or when I need to calm them. Sounds, the same way can scare us as all species can also make us feel happy and calm. In fact I do believe Bravito landed in my balcony terrorized, confused, and exausted by the horrible sound of the fireforks in the last day of 2011.

The advantage of using music is that they related the nice sound with their home, with sleep. it calms them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Loved that! Made me want to take a nap. My house pigeon Scooter is sitting here listening to it, and seems to be enjoying it. Maybe she'll take a nap. LOL.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I know Maggie absolutely LOVES music. When we practice she's all over us. When she hears music on TV, she flies over and sits right in front of it. Using music to calm a pidge or dove is a great idea.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

back in the 80's when I first started in the racing pigeon hobby, I knew an older member in the club that had his loft wired with a stereo and speakers he use to play soft classic music for his birds before crating them for the race. his birds allways placed in the 10 percent. till this day I still think about the music


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

My two seem to like classical music... as long as there aren't strings involved! Any string instrument has them flying away. Even when the neighbour starts with his guitar, they refuse to come down from the roof.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

DeeDee, our ringneck dove, absolutely loves it when my husband plays fiddle. He will sit nearby and bob his head, dance with his feet. And if the dog DARES to chime in and "sing" DeeDee gets upset and "dive bombs" him to make him stop! I guess he's a music critic.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha! My daughter plays the clarinet for them as she does the piano. If you haven't seen it already, I posted a video of the impact it had on Simon. He plays the keyboard daily. If it isn't turned on when he's in the mood, Simon will fly straight up and then drop on the keys over and over until it's turned on.

This evening I decided to pick up my daughter's clarinet to play for them. After a few songs(ok.. I sucked) and took a break, I went to resume in playing for them. LOL.. Every time I put it to my mouth, Henri would let out a loud grunt. Some just don't appreciate the beautiful music I make!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL. Yes, they are definitely music critics. they know what they like and definitely what they don't!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Michy said:


> Haha! My daughter plays the clarinet for them as she does the piano. If you haven't seen it already, I posted a video of the impact it had on Simon. He plays the keyboard daily. If it isn't turned on when he's in the mood, Simon will fly straight up and then drop on the keys over and over until it's turned on.
> 
> This evening I decided to pick up my daughter's clarinet to play for them. After a few songs(ok.. I sucked) and took a break, I went to resume in playing for them. LOL.. Every time I put it to my mouth, Henri would let out a loud grunt. Some just don't appreciate the beautiful music I make!


If I remember right, don't you play the guitar too! How do they react to that?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, I do play the guitar. Just as with anything musical( minus my clarinet playing), they look intrigued. Makes you wonder if they wish they had fingers.


----------



## Phedrate (Sep 21, 2021)

The music for pigeons is really great, I know it from the radio.


----------

